# Neue CPU + Board gesucht.



## Alisis1990 (11. September 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
nen Freund von mir will sich nen neues System zulegen. 
Da sein Budget sehr sehr knapp ist er aber mit dem PC daddeln will, habe ich ihm vorgeschlagen das er für das Geld mein System übernehmen könnte.

AMD FX 8320e @ 4,2GHZ (+lüfter)
Sapphire Radeon r9 280 @ 1150mHz
ASrock board.. muss echt passen weiß nicht ganz genau welches.
2x 8gb DDR3 1600mHz

Eig. Reicht mit das System im Moment für meine Anforderungen aus, ABER zukunftssicher ist das auch nicht wirklich.

Ich würde das zum Anlass nehmen etwas Geld auszugeben. 

Preis ist "fast" offen, um so teurer desto länger wird mein Kumpel warten müssen ^.^.

Ich werde mein System in 2 Etappen aufrüsten dann muss Ich nicht alles diesen Monat bezahlen.
Erstmal CPU und Board.

Nun zur Frage:
Die Xeon Prozessoren sind super, keine Frage, aber wie mein altes System vermuten lässt ist mir das zu "langweilig" wenn Ich nicht etwas am Takt spielen darf.

Also eher ein 4790k. Oder sollte ich doch eher den weg Skylake (i7 6500k)gehen?

Aufgrund der immer besser werdenden multicore Unterstützung in spielen finde ich die Haswell E Idee (i7 5820k) eventuell garnicht so verkehrt.

AMD, gerne aber naja dann kann ich mein System auch behalten .

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Tipps! 
Basti

PS: bevor ich es vergesse, es wird viel gdaddelt, Musik bearbeitet und aufgenommen. Ich liebäugel mit einer r9 390x oder einer r9 fury (non x).
Der CPU sollte dann also keinen Flaschenhals darstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2015)

Wenn du wirklich nur damit es nicht langweilig wird 150€ oder mehr zusätzlich ausgeben würdest für einen 4790K (CPU 80-90€ mehr als der Xeon 1231 v3, gutes Board 50-60€ mehr, besserer Kühler 10-20€ mehr), DANN kannst du auch direkt auf Skylake gehen. Die Boards sind da nicht teurer, und die CPU kostet auch nur 20€ mehr. DDR4-RAM ist ebenfalls nur wenig teurer als DDR3. Derzeit gibt es zwar kaum einen Vorteil für Skylake bei der Leistung, aber vlt kommt der ja in 2-3 Jahren mal.

Allerdings musst du den i7-6700k meinen, oder? der 6500 ist non-K, also nicht übertaktbar. Oder meinst du nur den i5-6600K? Der hat halt kein Hyperthreading, also nur 4 Kerne und Threads und nicht 4 Kerne mit je 2 Threads, so dass er 8 Threads verwalten kann wie ein i7 oder der Xeon 1231 v3 - dafür kostet der auch nur 260€.

Die Haswell E würde ich aber meiden, die sind teils in Games sogar schwächer als ein 4790K, weil deren "mehr Kerne" nix bringen, aber der Takt geringer als beim 4790K sind - und mehr als die 4 Kerne brauchst du auch nicht, WENN du Hyperthreading hast - damit werden die modernen i7 oder auch der Xeon 1231 v3 ja eben zu quasi-8-Kernern. Die Haswell E haben halt 6 bzw 8 echte Kernte und sogar 12 bzw. 16 Threads, aber das wird nix nutzen, genau wie bei dem AMD bisher die 8 statt 4 Kerne fast nutzlos sind. Es werden nach und nach halt Games kommen, die auf 8 Kernen / Threads besser laufen als mit 4, aber 6 echte Kerne und 12 Threads werden vermutlich nutzlos sein. Zudem sind die Boards für Haswell E sauteuer (ab 190€ aufwärts).

Als Board zB so eines Gigabyte GA-Z170XP-SLI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  viel mehr würd ich nicht ausgeben. RAM nimmst du dann DDR4 mit einem etwas höheren Takt als "Standard", aber sehr hoch muss der Takt auch nicht sein, das bringt nicht viel. Zb das hier Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Am Ende liegst du damit halt dann ca 200€ über der Variante mit einem Sockel 1150 Xeon E3-1231 v3, der aktuell nur um die 10% langsamer in Games ist als der i7-6700k 


für die R9 390X oder R9 fury würde btw selbst ein Core i5 noch kein Flaschenhals sein    wobei ich mir beides überlegen würde, denn die Fury ist über 50€ teurer als eine GTX 980, aber nicht schneller, und die 390X frisst enorm viel Strom, ist aber nicht viel schneller als eine GTX 970 oder R9 290, obwohl sie 50-100€ mehr kostet. Die 390X ist ca. 10% über der 290X, und die ist wiederum auch kaum schneller als eine OC-Version der R9 290, die du schon ab 280€ bekommst. Und die GTX 970 kostet 320-360€, ist zwischen der R9 290 und 290X, aber braucht bis zu 100W weniger Strom bei Last. Überhaupt finde ich alle Karten teurer als 350€ nicht lohnenswert, weil du nur 10-15% gewinnst, solang du nicht doppelt so viel, nämlich direkt 700€ für eine Fury X oder GTX 980 Ti ausgibst, und auch die sind bei weitem nicht doppelt so schnell, sondern nur um die 40% schneller.

Thema Musik: dazu brauchst auch niemals einen Haswell E, da hast du keinerlei Vorteil. VIELLEICHT hast du beim Mixdown statt zB 40 Sekunden halt 35 Sekunden Rechnenzeit, vielleicht isses aber sogar langsamer als mit nem Sockel 1150/51 Core i7 bei höherem Takt.


----------



## Alisis1990 (11. September 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Naja ich möchte dem cpu nicht nur aus Langeweile die Sporen geben. Ich arbeite mit dem Takt genau so gerne wie ich spiele.

Ich habe mir im Moment ca 350€ auf die Seite gelegt wovon ich eig. Ne 2. R9 280 und ne wasserkühlung für meine CPU kaufen wollte.

Und ja ich meinte den i7 6700k.
Ich weiß schon um die Vorzüge des Hyperthreading.

Deshalb solls ja auch nen i7 sein.
Das der Xeon aus der preis leistungs Sicht der Hammer ist, ist mir auch bewusst, würde den CPU auch empfehlen.

Als im übertaktungsbereich "verwöhnter" AMD Nutzer möchte ich darauf aber nicht verzichten - es macht mir galt zu viel spaß.

Nen neuen Kühler würde ich erstmal nicht kaufen.
Da würde mich ne Wasserkühlung, die mit dem Weihnachtsgeld kommen würde, mehr reizen.

Ich möchte nur nicht in 2 Jahren aufrüsten müssen weil meine CPU zum Flaschenhals wird. 
Ich hatte deshalb mal in die Haswell E Richtung geschaut, aber der 8Kerner für über 1000€ wärst mir auch nicht wert .

Das Board hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen und DDR 4 2133mhz (?)
Ist ja nun wirklich nicht viel teurer als DDR 3 wovon die CPU (Skylake) ja doch sehr profitiert.

Zusammen mit dem Geld was ich von meinem Kumpel bekomme sollten die Teile aber gut finanzierbar sein.

Brauche halt kein Gehäuse, NT, Festplatten etc. Das werde ich alles weiterverwenden.

Dann wirds wahrscheinlich der I7 6700k falls ich nicht irgendeine (für mich) lohnenswerte Alternative übersehen habe?

LG Basti


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2015)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Nen neuen Kühler würde ich erstmal nicht kaufen.
> Da würde mich ne Wasserkühlung, die mit dem Weihnachtsgeld kommen würde, mehr reizen.


 WaKü sind allerdings inzwischen durch die Top-Luftkühler nicht mehr wirklich empfehlenswert. Du hast für 40-50€ auch fast unhörbare Lüftkühler für OC - Wakü "sieht besser aus", viel mehr Vorteile gibt es aber kaum   und auch für OC: die Temps sind da nicht mehr, wie es noch früher war, das große Problem, wegen dem man nicht mehr weiterkommt beim OC.



> Ich möchte nur nicht in 2 Jahren aufrüsten müssen weil meine CPU zum Flaschenhals wird.


 das wäre mit nem i5 vlt der Fall, aber i7 - egal ob Xeon, 4790k oder 6700k, ist das kein Thema. Die Spiele "müssen" ja erstmal 8 Kerne richtig nutzen, und selbst dann, wenn es mal so weit ist in vlt 1-2 Jahren, laufen die Games mit 8 Kernen/Threads erstmal für eine Weile BESSER als mit nem i5, aber bis ein i5 dann sogar so bremst, dass zB die Leistung einer stärkeren Grafikkarte verpufft, wird es nochmal länger dauern.

Ansonsten: die einzige Alternative für OC wäre es halt, wenn du es beim 4790K belässt. Ansonsten gibt es nur die 6700k für einen vernünftigen Preis als übertaktbaren Hyperthreading-Prozessor.

Wegen RAM: es gibt auch 1-2 Boards mit DDR3-Slots für Skylake - da wäre es interessant, ob es da wirklich einen Unterschied dazu gibt, wenn man die gleiche CPU mit einem DDR4-Board nutzt. Vermutlich eher nein, denn die neuen CPUs sind halt kaum schneller als die alten - falls also das RAM wirklich einen Vorteil bringt würde das heißen, dass die Skylake-CPUs wiederum an sich ein Flop sind   Hier, 2.Tabelle:  Intel Skylake im Test (i5‑6600K + i7‑6700K) (Seite 6) - ComputerBase  1% Vorteil für den 6700k in einem Test mit 8 Anwendungen. Und in 8 Spielen auch Intel Skylake im Test (i5‑6600K + i7‑6700K) (Seite 7) - ComputerBase   d.h. scheinbar bringt allein DDR4 rein gar nix, oder aber es bringt zB 10%, dann wären aber die Skylake-CPUs wiederum 10% langsamer als die Haswells  

Das ist natürlich nur eine Auswahl - in manchen Anwendungen&Games kann es anders aussehen, oder auch in 2-3 Jahren, wenn die Skylakes vlt erst ihren Vorteil zeigen - aber zumindest für DDR4 kann man an sich sagen, dass es keinen Vorteil bringt - das war auch schon bei DDR2 vs 3 so, da gab es einige Boards mit DDR2 und andere mit DDR3 für die gleichen CPUs, und die Leistung war am Ende identisch...  Denn was dazukommt: man hat zwar mehr GB/s Datenrate mit dem schnelleren RAM, aber auch eine höhere Verzögerung beim Zugriff (CL-Wert => Latenz). Das gleicht sich fast aus. Bei SEHR RAM-lastigen Dingen hast du dann vlt doch nen Vorteil, aber da gibt es nicht viel.


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. September 2015)

Dachte ich mir fast das es zwischen dem i7 4970k und dem i7 6700k hinausläuft.

Die Wasserkühlung hat für mich zwei recht entscheidenden Vorteile.

Ich habe dann 1. Im Rechner mehr Platz. Ich finde diese Riesigen CPU Kühlkörper einfach super unpraktisch.

2. Habe ich einen Kühlkrrislauf Extra für die CPU, welche nicht so stark durch den Airflow im Gehäuse beeinträchtigt wird.

Ich finde das ist eine total spannende Sache ^.^.

Ruhe habe ich jetzt mit meiner luftlösung auch, darum geht's nicht. Wenn er laut wird weiß ich wenigstens das er noch lebt 

Um nochmal auf den Speicher zu kommen. Ich finde den Link leider nicht mehr, kann aber auch sein das ich das mit Haswell E verwechsle.
Da wurden durch DDR 4 deutlich bessere Leistungen erzielt, War meine ich sogar ein YouTube Video von PCGH.
Abgesehen von den Vorteilen der Z170 boards,die ich wahrscheinlich nie brauchen werde, spricht also fast garnichts für den i7 6700k.
Er kostet 50€ mehr, DDR 4 bringt keinen großen Vorteil gegenüber DDR 3 und nennenswert schneller ist er auch nicht. 

Schade das AMD denen nicht mal was richtig gutes vor die Nase setzt und Intel mal unter zugzwang gerät.
Entweder günstiger oder was wirklich NEUES  & BESSSERES.
Wenn man sich bei deinem Link mal anschaut wie gut der i7 2600k noch abschneidet  Ist ja fast so als AMD seine X2 auf den Markt geworfen hat und mein alter Athlon 64 3600+ fast noch schneller War


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2015)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf den Speicher zu kommen. Ich finde den Link leider nicht mehr, kann aber auch sein das ich das mit Haswell E verwechsle.
> Da wurden durch DDR 4 deutlich bessere Leistungen erzielt, War meine ich sogar ein YouTube Video von PCGH.
> Abgesehen von den Vorteilen der Z170 boards,die ich wahrscheinlich nie brauchen werde, spricht also fast garnichts für den i7 6700k.
> Er kostet 50€ mehr, DDR 4 bringt keinen großen Vorteil gegenüber DDR 3 und nennenswert schneller ist er auch nicht.


 es kann gut sein, dass die Boards für Skylake, die eben DDR3 bieten, zu einem Leistungsverlust führen - da gibt es halt ein paar solcher Modelle. Aber das heißt nicht, dass Skylake WEGEN DDR4 einen großen Vorteil zu Haswell mit DDR3 hat. Denn da ist es nun Mal wie gesagt so, dass der 6700k kaum schneller als der 4790k ist. Und WÄRE allein schon wegen DDR4 ein Vorteil von zB 10% da, dann müsste Skylake ja deutliche Vorteile zu Haswell zeigen, was aber eben nicht so ist. Daher rein logisch: nur wegen DDR4 hast du keine Vorteile, aber möglicherweise hast du mit DDR3 NACHteile, wenn Du es mit Skylake nutzt, weil Skylake an sich auf DDR4 ausgelegt ist. 

Wasserkühlung: wenn du das für wichtig hältst, spricht natürlich nix dagegen. ich wollte nur drauf hinweisen, dass mit nem guten Lüftkühler halt die CPU und auch den gesamten PC gennau so gut und leise wie mit einer teureren WaKü betreiben kannst


----------



## Alisis1990 (14. September 2015)

Ich verstehe schon wie du das mit der Wasserkühlung meinst. Ich Hab ja momentan auch ein sehr leises System mit luftkühlung und nen immens übertakteten 8320e.

Ich bin aber sowieso so ein komischer bastel typ. Hatte vor in paar Wochen überlegt mal Crossfire x mit der r9 280 auszuprobieren. Aber da mein Händler momentan nicht oder nur für weit über 200€ an die Karte kommt hab ich gelassen.

Kann auch sein das es in dem Bericht um die Haswell e ging. Da War von bestimmt 10% leistungsteigerung die rede. Aber Hauptsache ddr4 wie schnell der dann War hatte kaum Auswirkungen.

Ich bin mir noch nicht so ganz sicher. Tendiere aber glaube ich doch mehr zur neuen Technik. Wenn schon alles neu kommt dann sollte es an ddr4 glaube ich nicht scheitern.
Da man heute ja sowieso eine Komponente kauft und zack schon wieder alt ist und ich sowieso seid Jahren immer veraltete Hardware aus P/L gründen genutzt habe, könnte auch mal ein update mit Technik auf dem Aktuellen Stand nicht so verkehrt sein.
Und wer weiß, nachher kommt Iwas und ich hab dann nem Vorteil wo ich sage gut das du doch die aktuelle Hardware genommen hast.


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2015)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Kann auch sein das es in dem Bericht um die Haswell e ging. Da War von bestimmt 10% leistungsteigerung die rede. Aber Hauptsache ddr4 wie schnell der dann War hatte kaum Auswirkungen.


 wenn es um Hadwell E ginge, dann frag ich mich halt, wie genau die gemessen haben, denn man müsste ja die gleiche CPU mit DDR3 und 4 testen. Für Haswell E gibt es nämlich AFAIK keine DDR3-Boards, da kann man das also an sich nicht testen. Du wenn du jetzt Haswell vs Haswell E testest, kannst du ja nicht wissen, ob die zb +10% jetzt WEGEN DDR4 oder einfach nur wegen der CPU entstehen. Bei Skylake aber gibt es eben auch Boards mit DDR3, daher kann es eben gut sein, dass es bei dem Test um Skylake ging und bei den "10% mehr" nur um den Vergleich "Skylake mit DDR3-Board vs Skylake mit DDR4-Board" ging, also eher die Frage, ob DDR3 bei Skylake ein Nachteil ist. Denn wer schon DDR3 hat und Skylake holen will, könnte ja auf die Idee kommen, eines der paar DDR3-Boards zu kaufen - und so ein Test würde ihm dann sagen: neee, lass es lieber und hol DDR4. 

Aber insgesamt, wenn die paar Euro mehr nicht entscheidend sind, würde ich auch Skylake nehmen. Auch wegen DDR4, aber nicht weil ich das für "schneller" halte, sondern weil man es ggf. weiter nutzen kann, wenn man in 2-3 Jahren mal den Sockel wechselt


----------



## Alisis1990 (14. September 2015)

So sehe ich das auch ^^ 
Gut das wir uns einig sind ^^


----------



## Alisis1990 (5. Februar 2016)

Fixes update:

Es wurde der i7 6700k nen msi z170a pro und 8gb DDR4 von Crucial.

Habe mir dazu noch ne kleine Corsair H60 der 2. Generation geleistet.

Hab alles heute bekommen und eingebaut. Der PC läuft super fix, ist flüster leise und die Temperaturen sind echt super.

Kann ich so weiterempfehlen.

LG


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2016)

Hast dir dann ja doch noch Zeit gelassen  Viel Spaß dann


----------



## Alisis1990 (5. Februar 2016)

Ja es waren noch andere unplanmäßige Anschaffungen dazwischen gekommen  

Aber lieber spät als nie.

Danke dir


----------

